# No Kids?



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone know why all the havs in the havanese rescue always says "no kids" on petfinder?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

No, but I noticed that too. I think that some toy breed rescue groups won't adopt out to families with small kids b/c of the size of the dogs and the potential for injury.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

trueblue said:


> No, but I noticed that too. I think that some toy breed rescue groups won't adopt out to families with small kids b/c of the size of the dogs and the potential for injury.


I agree, I think that's the reason.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Also a lot of times the dogs have issues with children. Like maybe they weren't supervised with children before and they get anxious and uncomfortable around them in foster care situations, etc.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

It's annoying isn't it 
I think that usually it's just policy not to adopt toy breeds to families with young kids so that the dogs are less likely to get injured. 
No kids usually means "No young kids" but each rescue seems to have their own idea of what age kids can be trusted around small dogs.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*some of them are mill dogs*

And are very skittish even around adults. You won't see this on dogs with less issues. Right now there are a lot of senior dogs and mill dog rescues. They have had years of no human contact...so they want to rescue them to adult only homes or no running and screaming little ones who cannot be trusted to be calm and quiet as these dogs will need for some time.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

My kids are great with Gracie...so it is annoying! My seven year old is the sweetest most gentle spirit ever....Gracie ADORES her!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Karla you are very fortunate*

Some children are just gentle spirits. I've had adults I've had to ask calm down! Squeezing the dogs faces, acting so silly and jumping up and down, trying to get the dogs to bite their hands! Guess who never gets invited back!

We've had some kids run all over the house screaming at times...luckily Riki and Daisy think they are rather funny. A skittish mill dog would not.

Again, they are just discouraging small children in general. The foster mom takes personal situations into account, especially because you have dog experience.

You cannot imagine how many dogs were turned in as aggressive. We find out they had two toddlers under three and a five year old...often torturing the dogs. The dog gets to rescue and turns out to be a sweetheart. So you see why they do what they do.

Karla, why don't you sign up for rescue and you can learn more. I do not foster as I work...but I am in charge of organizing the quilt and advertising. There are many things you can do. You are a passionate lady with experience, dogs, and kids!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I should look into that...I would love to foster...if I could talk dh into it!!! 
I once fostered a german shepherd...and we found him a great home here in town...he is loved and spoiled to this day...but my husband hated every minute of it.  He just isn't an animal lover like me.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*www.havaneserescue.com*

There are lots of us on this list who volunteer for rescue, some foster, and some do other things. Speak up you guys and share your stories.

Pat? Amanda? I know there are lots of you! Megan? ...and many more....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had one foster dog that I had a family that I know would have loved and adored him but he was very hyper and no manners and they had a 2 year old and a 4 year old. The dog didnt even know how to walk on a leash and I made the decision he would do well in an older home. It really had nothing to do with the family, it was more about the dog. He would run into my knees and almost take me out let alone two small children. I just personally thought he would do well with older children and he went to a home with a 7 year old and a 9 year old and I still see updated pics  I just picked the home based on the dog if that makes sense.

On the other hand, I know a lot of maltese people who will not adopt to families with younger children (under the age of 10) period. It was brought up on the forum as to reasons why and some of the breeders shared some stories- I remember one with a dog who's leg got pulled out of the socket that was very graphic. The breeder met the family and thought it was perfect but accidents happen, etc. I think as a breeder they just have to go with their gut.

I have two younger sisters and one is absolutely gentle and amazing with animals naturally- she is 4 and the 6 year old is a total monster with them! I would never leave her in a room with my pets. In fact, my pups avoid all contact with her- they truly sense it!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree. It should really depend on the age and personality of the kids. Toddlers may be too young, but my son was 9 1/2 when we got Marble, and he was very sweet, loving and patient. I also supervised well. I have heard many stories of kids mistreating dogs, so I think the family would need to be interviewed and the instructed on how to keep little dogs safe from injury. Karla, I'm with you. I would love to foster and adopt so many, but my DH is not the animal lover I am. I can't complain, though. He's wonderful in many other ways.
Gina


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

My Havanese, not a mill dog but from a good breeder has a mellow personality and loves children but he is never allowed unsupervised play with kids. When my children were young we had large dogs such as a lab and a golden retreiver. Very gentle dogs who can withstand small kids.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Karla and Gina*

Rescue needs you, there are so many other ways to help if you want to. I cannot foster either, but I do what I can, and they so NEED you!

If you put you are a Forum Member on the application, they will know that we know you and you will go through faster. I'm on the Quilt Committee, there is also a Geek committee, who keeps the Petfinder Page up to date, and so much more. We have people who go through the ads, others who go to shelters, others who do home inspections...just to name a few. We are a great group whose main purpose is that we love these dogs. It has been quite an education for me as you learn about all the dogs coming in and the process they go through. I have much appreciation for my fellow rescue sisters who do foster!

www.havaneserescue.com, there is a place to click and apply.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I noticed that also, I think the notice should say, "No children under age 3 years." Children under 3 are over friendly wanting to touch the pup all the time. And, besides, the puppies go through teething stages that include bites and nips when playing. So, I can really see where they are coming from when they say "No children."


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Here is a good havanese kid*

We waited till she was seven. Alana liked to run around the house screaming in a very high pitched voice. We waited till she was older and somewhat calmer.

Here she is at 11 with her Daisy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

karlabythec said:


> Does anyone know why all the havs in the havanese rescue always says "no kids" on petfinder?


I have not read how other's have responded but the main reason is they are thinking of what is best for the dog.

The two main reason's Havanese are turned into rescue is children not treating the dog properly and the human not being consistent with housetraining. While Havanese for the most part are good with all family members, let's realize that not all family members are good with Havanese. Often children don't realize their actions are harmful and they don't have intentions of harming the dog, but it can and does happen and sometimes on purpose.

I LOVE children, I have raised 5 myself, so I am not saying this to upset anyone with young children.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> While Havanese for the most part are good with all family members, let's realize that not all family members are good with Havanese. Often children don't realize their actions are harmful and they don't have intentions of harming the dog, but it can and does happen and sometimes on purpose.


Kathy, my two boys were 9 and 6 when we got Lincoln -- I agree. I watched my human boys like a hawk whenever they were around the dog - probably because we got Lincoln for _me_, not them (he's my 3rd "baby"). My older son is naturally very gentle and good with animals - they seem to gravitate to them whatever the species. My younger one is more curious and would reach out to try to "touch" Lincoln's eyeball, etc. Not trying to hurt, but just curious. Luckily, over time, he has learned what is okay and not okay to do. But I can see if a parent doesn't have the time and energy to really supervise the interactions all the time, trouble can happen.

When my kids' friends come over, I keep my eye on them too. If I feel like they are too rough or "curious", I'll put the dogs in the front bedroom until the friend goes home.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*sometimes friends cause mischief*

While many of our own kids are very good...

A friend of mine had the most gentle child, she went over another friend's home who had a baby bunny. The mom went to do some laundry and somehow the girls got into a game of toss the bunny.

I don't need to tell you the outcome of this story.

Even my own daughter, who was eight at the time thought it was ok to pretend she was a judge at a show, before I could catch Daisy she had fallen on the floor off the table...and I was in the room. Luckily she was okay...but sit on the ground and call the dog to you was and is the rule at our house.

The challenge with these adorable dogs is they look like toys. People treat them very differently than they do big dogs. All the squeezing and picking them up, which isn't okay.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with Kathy. And a lot of the dogs have been released to rescue because of home situations-and there a lot of situations right now-not only the children mishandling a dog but housebreaking is a big reason. And now the economy is becoming a factor.

If a family has young children and they don't keep a very watchful eye on the interact between the dog and the children problems can come-and then the dog is the one on the outside looking in.

Mill dogs are never socialized-always timid and scared-very unsure of humans and take a lot of love to help them find their way-and they do take longer to feel safe with their family-foster or furever. I know this first hand because I am proud to be owned by one.

HRI wants the best home for a rescue dog-and everyone works really hard to find that home-one that will love the dog and the dog will know it's home in a safe loving home.

I did long term foster for HRI till I hit my limit (mostly because the first foster I had forget to go to another home & the last one I fostered just decided she liked it just great here with my other two "furkids"). Now I just short term foster-help transport-and anything else HRI needs my help doing.

It's truly a great group of people to be part of-should you decide to apply-go to www.havaneserescue.com and fill out the volunteer application.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman (former Foster kid)
Ms Frannie (former Foster kid)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Also, as mature and respectful as a child may be, most kids still make very fast movements which can freak out a rescue dog. Children are very egocentric and not always aware of the ramifications of their actions.

HRI screens each dog very carefully and wants to ensure the best placement for that particular dog. If the best home for him/her is one without children, they are going to make sure he/she doesn't go to a home with children. It isn't a slam on any child; it's about the dog.

By the way, HRI isn't adverse to placing a dog with children. One of the most recent adoptions in our area is with a family with children.

Edited to add: I didn't read Kathy's reply (or many others) before I posted, so forgive the duplication.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

No duplication-just more great information. And you are right HRI is not adverse to adopting to a family with children-we just want the best for all-humans & our beloved "fur kids".

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*anyone want to foster? Volunteer?*

HRI needs you!






A video made by Lu Wyland for HRI. One of the reasons I joined!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

What a powerful video. I do foster dogs and everytime I do I don't want to give them up but have met the most wonderful people.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Foster stories to share?*

I'd love to hear some of your experiences...


----------

